# Natural BFP??!! OMG



## Mazza J (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi girls,
As you can see from my signature i have been on the fertility rollar coaster for awhile now.  Finally got BFP in January with Chlomid but m/c at 13 weeks. 

Was told to wait a couple of months before going back to the fertility clinic and trying again, and somehow got BFP naturally!!??
I suppose the pregnancy last time must have kick started something - which i guess is all good news, however visited gp yesterday and becuase its a "normal" pregnancy i will get treated as a "normal" person and so have to wait until 12 weeks to get a scan.  

Must say i am terrified - especially as miscarriage last time was really bad and had to be admitted to hospital.

Any advice anyone

Mazza J


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Mazza

You could always pay to have a private dating scan for peace of mind   Addenbrookes Fetal Care centre do them for, I think, around £90.  I had several there before my 12wk NHS one 

Congratulations btw 



xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Hi Mazza,

Congratulation on your BFP, gives us all that wee bit of hope!!!

Sharry xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulations.

If you can find a sympathetic doctor at your GP surgery I am sure they could refer you for a scan to make you less anxious bearing in mind your previous loss  , perhaps at 8 weeks just to confirm that everything is progressing nicely and offer a bit of reassurance.

Bev xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

congratulations on your BFP hun,

Ive pm'd you

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Mazza that is wonderful hun ... I pray that you have a happy and healthy 9 months and a beautiful bouncing baby at the end of it x 

Good to hear so many BFP's on here ..gives us all inspiration!
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Mazza,

Huge congrats on your natural BFP hun!!

Nix


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

congrats mazza on you bfp well done.
there is light at the end of the tunnel after all.xx


----------



## Mazza J (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind messages.

Sadly i started bleeding at the weekend, went for a scan yesterday and we have miscarried again  

Really am starting to think enough is enough 

xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Mazza,*  

I am so, sorry darling 

I don't know what to say, but we are all here for you.

Nix


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

or mazza im realy realy sorry for you and your dh. its made me cry   
i felt like you and it took a year before i was ready to try again.
or take care           
take care luck after your self hun
kellixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
were all here for you.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Mazza,

I dont know what to say  , wish there was something we could say or do to make things better  

Sharry xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Mazza, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  

I too have PCOS and had 1 m/c at 5 and a half weeks and the last one at 8 and a half weeks. My consultant decided to keep me on Metformin if I attained pg again and this time I am on it for the duration of my pregnancy, and despite being classed as very high risk for another m/c it seems to have done the trick this time. I had been reading research about Metformin helping reduce the risk of m/c for women with PCOS and discussed this with my consultant who agreed it could.

I guess I just want to say don't give up. I know it will take time for you to even think about the possibility of trying again after then pain you've suffered. Hopefully you will get to that point and if you do I hope the info about the metformin might help.

Sending you lots of   and   for the future. 

Rosie. xxx


----------

